# Purchase Mach 3 Or 4?



## DJR2015 (Jun 7, 2015)

I am in the process of converting my G0704 to CNC, and in the market for control software.   I am new to control software, so it might make more sense for me to invest money/learn on the latest version.  However,  Mach 4 hasn't been out very long, so stability may be a factor.  Would you purchase Mach 3 or 4?  Thanks


----------



## Karl_T (Jun 7, 2015)

You'll have a far easier time with Mach 3. But likely have to get the upgrade in a few years.

Or you can be on the bleeding edge and save the upgrade cost


----------



## ray (Jun 7, 2015)

I use 2 and 3.


----------



## TomS (Jun 8, 2015)

What Karl_T said.  To get a feel for the knowledge base available for Mach 3 and 4 go to the Mach support forum at http://www.machsupport.com/forum/index.php.  You will find literally tens of thousands posts for Mach 3 and associated subjects.  Mach 4 has about 4,600 posts.  Not slamming Mach 4 but being new to CNC you will need, and want, that support base.  This what convinced me to go with Mach 3 and I'm not disappointed I did.  

Tom S


----------



## Boswell (Jun 8, 2015)

It also seems like MACH4  is a different development team from MACH3. This could be a good thing (or not). Time will tell. I would also expect that any new system will want to use Ethernet or USB to connect to the motion controller and for MACH4 there are a limited number of choices. Again this is not necessarily bad, they few out there are probably great controllers, but it is still early in the life cycle of MACH4.


----------



## DaveSohlstrom (Jun 13, 2015)

Take a look at Linux and LinuxCNC . Both are free and in constant development. 

Dave


----------



## dave2176 (Jun 13, 2015)

Mach 3 has gone as far as they intend it to go. Mach 4 currently has poor hardware support. I wouldn't buy 3 because there is no upgrade path or discount to 4. Today I would go with LinuxCNC until Mach 4 matures.
Dave


----------



## Karl_T (Jun 14, 2015)

FWIW, I've done A LOT of retrofits.

The choice between Mach and LinuxCNC is steppers vs. servos IMHO.

Mach has more support and is easier to install, BUT has no feedback ability. GREAT for steppers.

LinuxCNC has feedback. Just what you need for servos. Its a bit more geeky to install.


----------



## RonGinger (Jun 14, 2015)

Clearly the future is with Mach4. I have been running it for several months with no recent problems. I am running a mini mill build class starting tomorrow at the CNC workshop with 12 guys and we are going with Mach 4 and the USb Smart BOB by PMDX. 

Mach4 is based on hardware motion controllers, and some of the high end ones do use encoder feedback. On the home shop level (less than $200) there is the smoothstepper, the UsbSmartBOB and the PoKeys all available now.  There is a parallel port plugin, but at least for me I have decided the parallel port is dead.

There is a lot new in Mach4 if you intend to get into screen design and panel and pendant building. If you simply want to load it and run Gcode it is very simple and clean. Mach4 has been for sale now for almost a year. There are many systems installed in commercial environments that you will never hear about on hobby forums. My vote says go with Mach4.


----------



## bpratl (Jun 15, 2015)

Ron, how is Mach4 turn and are there any mach4 turn wizards available? Bob


----------

